# Need help with soundbar setup



## livlivbass (Sep 27, 2020)

I recently bought a Taotronics TV Sound Bar for my guest room TV but the buttons won't work when I connect it. Tried both AUX and bluetooth, but both won't work properly.


----------



## ramenyum (Sep 27, 2020)

First line of action is to turn off, unplug and wait for 30 seconds. Then you can follow the instructions on here. Only the Play/Pause and Mute/Unmute buttons work on the soundbar control panel when you're in Aux mode though.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a similar setup. Your tv may have a vga port, if so just connect it up and run sound to the soundbar. If not, run hdmi to the tv then run optical from the tv to the soundbar. Alternatively, you could run optical from your pc to your soundbar and hdmi from your pc to your tv, you may need to adjust OS settings to ensure your pc has sound output through the optical port rather than the hdmi 192.168.100.1 port.


----------

